# Where do you wear yours?



## Lauras87 (Apr 23, 2013)

I am designing a pump holder but wondered where people wore them?

I've seen on Facebook that women put them down their bra.

Thank you in advance for your help


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Apr 23, 2013)

I use a ?1 Asda scrunchie. Oh yes... very expensive tastes me 

See here: http://www.everydayupsanddowns.co.uk/2012/07/hows-it-hanging.html


----------



## Lauras87 (Apr 23, 2013)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> I use a ?1 Asda scrunchie. Oh yes... very expensive tastes me
> 
> See here: http://www.everydayupsanddowns.co.uk/2012/07/hows-it-hanging.html



Mike it can't be said that you ain't classy!


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 23, 2013)

In my pocket except when on motobike. Use metronic clip on to my leathers cos no pocket.  That clip gets well tested at times.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Apr 23, 2013)

Pump goes in my pocket inside a soft leather case made to measure by my local saddler.


----------



## AJLang (Apr 23, 2013)

Usually in my bra but if I'm not wearing one I have a leather case that clips onto my leggins/jeans when I'm in the house.


----------



## pgcity (Apr 23, 2013)

In me bra or clipped to waistband


----------



## LeeLee (Apr 23, 2013)

Hope you don't mind a non-pumper chipping in, but if the pump is using bra space, where do you put your phone and purse??


----------



## Lauras87 (Apr 23, 2013)

LeeLee said:


> Hope you don't mind a non-pumper chipping in, but if the pump is using bra space, where do you put your phone and purse??



I did wonder that LeeLee. I don't have room for a phone so I doubt the pump will be going down there!!


----------



## Hanmillmum (Apr 23, 2013)

Where would you like to wear it Laura ? Try looking at some of the different websites for pump accessories you may be inspired. You can get bra pouches now so no need to stuff it in you bra, esp if you are a modest cup would look a bit bulky!


----------



## Lauras87 (Apr 23, 2013)

Hanmillmum said:


> Where would you like to wear it Laura ? Try looking at some of the different websites for pump accessories you may be inspired. You can get bra pouches now so no need to stuff it in you bra, esp if you are a modest cup would look a bit bulky!



Am trying to design pump pouch but wondering where most people wear them (kinda bit like a survey)


----------



## Hanmillmum (Apr 23, 2013)

Not sure what pump you will get but the Medtronic one my daughter was given came with a clip and a belt pouch, unfortunately neither were appropriate for her age or clothing, it would pull her bottoms down with the weight, so we sewed some little pockets into her vest which still work well. I've noticed they are starting to sell these now on some sites on the internet and charge a small fortune. If you get away with it you could make yourself some extra cash ? Good luck with your research


----------



## Lauras87 (Apr 23, 2013)

Hanmillmum said:


> Not sure what pump you will get but the Medtronic one my daughter was given came with a clip and a belt pouch, unfortunately neither were appropriate for her age or clothing, it would pull her bottoms down with the weight, so we sewed some little pockets into her vest which still work well. I've noticed they are starting to sell these now on some sites on the internet and charge a small fortune. If you get away with it you could make yourself some extra cash ? Good luck with your research



Thank you, I had a few ideas for where to wear to put them but not sure on how wearable they'd be.

I like my garter design but need to figure out bits & bats.

I don't know what comes with the aviva pump, I've seen what you can buy for it. Think a leg strap is ?25 & a few other sites seem expensive but would like to make some funky pouches so children can have a nice pouch that isn't 1 in thousands


----------



## Hanmillmum (Apr 23, 2013)

I do think there is a market for it, I for one am not the greatest seamstress and would prefer a good well made accessory that didn't need the odd retouch here and there!  (my poor daughter!  )


----------



## Lauras87 (Apr 23, 2013)

Hanmillmum said:


> I do think there is a market for it, I for one am not the greatest seamstress and would prefer a good well made accessory that didn't need the odd retouch here and there!  (my poor daughter!  )



Knowing me tho with a children's pouch, I'd go mad if it had trims on it & cover it with bits of pretty things (I do think I'm secretly a little person in an adults body when it comes to sparkly things)


----------



## sacol4940 (Apr 23, 2013)

Lauras87 said:


> Thank you, I had a few ideas for where to wear to put them but not sure on how wearable they'd be.
> 
> I like my garter design but need to figure out bits & bats.
> 
> I don't know what comes with the aviva pump, I've seen what you can buy for it. Think a leg strap is ?25 & a few other sites seem expensive but would like to make some funky pouches so children can have a nice pouch that isn't 1 in thousands



I have the accu chek pump, I can take some piccies tomorrow of what you get with it if you like?


----------



## Lauras87 (Apr 23, 2013)

sacol4940 said:


> I have the accu chek pump, I can take some piccies tomorrow of what you get with it if you like?



If you wouldn't mind, am just trying to think of what would be easy to make/buy especially if I nip to court with going through the scanners. I've been told that I'd have to get it out to show security :s


----------



## sacol4940 (Apr 24, 2013)

Lauras87 said:


> If you wouldn't mind, am just trying to think of what would be easy to make/buy especially if I nip to court with going through the scanners. I've been told that I'd have to get it out to show security :s



Yep no probs, I'll take some pics when I get home from work later


----------



## tracey w (May 3, 2013)

In my bra or pocket of jeans. In house on clip on waistband. Of pjs. When exercising on clip inside my sport bra


----------



## Twitchy (May 4, 2013)

I used to wear it in my trousers pocket, but too often forgot about it when dropping trousers (not mooning, just changing, toilet etc! )...these days I use a big safety pin to pin the pump case to the bottom edge of my bra, at the side as far back as I can reach. Pros are I don't end up yanking out cannulas any more & I can lift my top slightly to stick a tbr on quickly if I want to & it's fairly discrete (I can't do the in the bra thing - I'm a c cup & find it a) looks odd & b) is blooming uncomfortable! The con is I end up with big holes in my bra, but I'm experimenting with sewing tabs on that I can pin in to in future. Not an elegant solution but it's all I've got time for at the mo & I'm not sure I like anything bespoke for pumps that I've seen so far...  It does the job...


----------



## Lauren (May 4, 2013)

Hi Laura I wear mine in my jeans pocket. I have worn jeans or black trousers for work ever since getting my pump and I really miss wearing skirts and dresses! I did go through I phase where I would wear a SPIbelt with the pump in as a belt around skirts but it looked too lumpy, and I like to wear figure-hugging tops over my skirts and it looked awful, so I stopped doing it. I also tried wearing the garter that Medtronic provides but it kept slipping down and it was uncomfortable. I've been thinking for a while now, it would be cool if someone designed some stretchy cotton short shorts to wear under skirts and dresses, with a pocket high up on the front of the thigh for the pump to go in, maybe like a phone sock. That would mean that the pump would be really secure and would not be noticeable. I did try to make some shorts of my own but I couldn't find a pair of shorts the right length to put a pocket on the front of and still be short enough to wear under some of my shorter skirts. And when I stitched the pocket on it looked really messy  If you feel like designing a pair I would pay any amount!


----------



## Lauras87 (May 4, 2013)

Lauren said:


> Hi Laura I wear mine in my jeans pocket. I have worn jeans or black trousers for work ever since getting my pump and I really miss wearing skirts and dresses! I did go through I phase where I would wear a SPIbelt with the pump in as a belt around skirts but it looked too lumpy, and I like to wear figure-hugging tops over my skirts and it looked awful, so I stopped doing it. I also tried wearing the garter that Medtronic provides but it kept slipping down and it was uncomfortable. I've been thinking for a while now, it would be cool if someone designed some stretchy cotton short shorts to wear under skirts and dresses, with a pocket high up on the front of the thigh for the pump to go in, maybe like a phone sock. That would mean that the pump would be really secure and would not be noticeable. I did try to make some shorts of my own but I couldn't find a pair of shorts the right length to put a pocket on the front of and still be short enough to wear under some of my shorter skirts. And when I stitched the pocket on it looked really messy  If you feel like designing a pair I would pay any amount!



I hadn't thought of shorts but might have a look at that

My pump garter is proving fun at the minute!
Am just a bit worried about having my pump accessible to go through security at court so I don't think a garter would work.


----------



## LeeLee (May 4, 2013)

How about sewing a patch pocket on a pair of cycle shorts?  They should be snug and short enough to wear under a skirt.


----------



## Lauren (May 4, 2013)

I tried lycra cycle shorts but I found after I had sewed the pocket on that when wearing them the pocket would not stretch with the lycra and they became tight and uncomfortable and holes started to appear round the stitching. Perhaps I should try fabric glue. Although this might restrict the fabric in the same way and might not be as secure. Hmmm I might have to have a look at that...


----------



## LeeLee (May 4, 2013)

Try using fabric with some 'give' in it, and/or use gathering to make the pocket a bit more roomy.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (May 5, 2013)

LeeLee said:


> How about sewing a patch pocket on a pair of cycle shorts?  They should be snug and short enough to wear under a skirt.



Can you not just make a pocket for the skirt? If your needlework skills are not up to that then see if you can find someone local to you who can do it for you.
Also have you tried puting the pump on your waist band so it's facing inwards?


----------



## Lauren (May 5, 2013)

LeeLee said:


> Try using fabric with some 'give' in it, and/or use gathering to make the pocket a bit more roomy.



Good idea LeeLee, I might try this 

@ Sue, sewing a pocket onto my skirts is a good idea, thanks  But not so good for dresses.


----------



## holli_lolli (May 28, 2013)

When I first started pumping mine was always on the side of my trousers until I realised it could clip onto the bra... 4 years later that is where mine still is! Not noticeable and very comfy!


----------



## The Grumpy Pumper (May 29, 2013)

I always clip mine to my belt or waistband. If I swim then I take it off.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (May 29, 2013)

The Grumpy Pumper said:


> I always clip mine to my belt or waistband. If I swim then I take it off.



Howdy Grumps! Nice to see you here


----------



## Marier (May 31, 2013)

What about nightime  whre do  you wear it  or just let it run free ?


----------



## Natalie123 (Jun 6, 2013)

I have a soft "belt" and hang my pump off that if I'm wearing a dress with a big enough skirt or I wear hold ups and it stays nicely in the sticky bit at the top. I've also heard that people sew a children's sock inside the skirt to hold the pump - haven't tried it yet but that's the plan for my wedding dress when I finally find one I like!


----------



## Dory (Jun 7, 2013)

marier i used to wear an elasticated belt provided by Roche around my leg (around my stomach was too risky for catching the set itself) during the night but stopped about 2 years ago and just have it next to me in bed now.  I do sometimes wak up and find it underneath me but whether its the durability of the thing or the memory foam mattress i have, it's never done it any damage and i really don't even know it's there any more


----------



## grandma (Jun 8, 2013)

I got a bra pouch from Roach and a few other pouches one for round my thigh one for on a belt one for round my neck and one for on  my pocket, but like the bra one best the clip broke phoned them and they sent me a new one. I like the bra pouch with the hook clip it just hangs down the side under my arm and its very cumffy. When I was wateing for the one they were sending me I hung the old pouch on my bra with a carabina clip and that did the job just as good.


----------



## squeeze321 (Jun 28, 2013)

When I am outdoors I wear my pump in a runner's belt which fits it perfectly and prevents the pump from moving around when I am walking.

When I sleep, I have a choice of some camera cases I purchased online which are ideal because there is no large buckle at the back to 'annoy me in bed'!! One camera case I use has a belt clip on it, a good sturdy one but the other falls off when I move about which is not good because the pump plus the weight of the camera case can cause trauma to the pump site!! Urghhh. The best ones I have are again camera cases which fit on a DD shaped belt and with these I just forget the pump is there.

Before I started pumping, I bought a few 'belt bags' but they were too large to wear in bed, the pump became very hot which was not a good idea and I could hear the pump moving when I was turning over in bed which did my head in! I have another wallet, a well known brand (rhymes with trio) which keeps the insulin cool and this is also ideal for summer.

I am also going to 'attempt' to make my own pump cases, just for the amusement really, hahaha that will be fun!


----------

